# underextracted espresso for flat white



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have discovered that I actually like my espresso slightly under extracted for a flat white







. It seems to bring out the acidic flavours with very little bitterness. Is it just me or does anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are you defining under extracted ? whats your recipe ? Whats the coffee ? Under extracted Dark roasted brazillian coffee will taste different to under extracted lighter roasted Ethiopian


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi, its an espresso blend from Ancoats coffee co, dark roast, 60% brazilian, 40% Rwanda

16 g in 36 g out in 19 seconds


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

emc2 said:


> Hi, its an espresso blend from Ancoats coffee co, dark roast, 60% brazilian, 40% Rwanda
> 
> 16 g in 36 g out in 19 seconds


Yep dark roasts , perhaps your ready to move onto something a little lighter .

Proper sweetness and acidity will be lost on those long dark roasts. You can get sweetness and acidity and more even extraction by choosing different coffee. I suspect you are trying to loose the bitterness of a darker roast by reducing your extraction time to compensate . Answer , buy coffee with a different roast level to see if that get you an even tastier cup of sweetness and acidity ..


----------

